# Eating mealworms - pictures!!



## Crezzard

Okay guys sorry if I upset anyone before I'm sorry & I can't bring myself to leave the forum I just said it in rage lol. Here are my babies eating mealworms to make everyone happy and remind ourselves why we are here.



























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Mealworms, ick!

But I'm glad you are staying. I of course think you said nothing wrong and nothing too harsh considering 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratling

I love the happy little looks they have, that's so cute! It makes me want to run out and buy my boys some mealworms, too!


----------



## Eden10

Only my oldest boy, Herman likes mealworms...the others just play with them, then leave them in the cage so I have to dig around & catch them all lol. I also tried my boys with crickets LOL...was pretty funny, they chased them & had a lot of fun but when they took a bite spat them right out... don't blame them!

I LOVE your grey coloured rattie!!! Looks just like a possum...I want him!!


----------



## Mitsy

Are you on the rat fan club page on Facebook? If you are I think I just seen these pictures on there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

So cute! Mine like dreid mealworms. Go crazy for them.


----------



## saratherussiandog

Your rats are so unique and pretty. I love the 7th pic where the himi(i think)is stepping on the hairlessI still have yet to give my girls mealworms, but when the time comes, I'm sure it'll be funny.


----------



## Finnebon

Don't worry, I completely agreed with your response to that thread and with nanashi and others with the same sentiments. I chose to stay out of it (though it was very hard) because it made me so angry and sad that I know I would have been pretty harsh too.. that poor rat (and the other surviving rats too..). I don't think you should even think about leaving, you were trying to support the suffering dying rat and not support that [multiple adjectives] person who just let her rat seriously suffer for days before it died because of the irresponsible unprepared choices she made leading up to it.. ugh. anyway, I'll stop now or I WILL start to go on the mad rampage I would have on that threat and maybe get in trouble..sorry!

Anyway, your rats are so cute!! You have a lovely range of colorations, I've never seen a hooded hairless/double rex before. Your mischief has almost all of my favorite colored ratties in there!  I really need to get some mealworms, I bet my little guys would love them too!


----------



## monster_paws

^ What is this drama that everyone's talking about?


----------



## Finnebon

long story short, this girl adopted 2 boys and 2 girls, let them live together with the intention of breeding, and a few days before one girl was due with her pups, she started bleeding and she didn't take her to the vet no matter how many options we gave her of how it could easily be worked out in the long run for money issues. We assume she had pups stuck in early labor and for a few days it was like this and she died from it without even being put to sleep to prevent longer suffering. If you take a look at her other posts she's made on the forum, you can see that this wasn't just some mistake or sudden sad situation (though it was very very sad), and even while the rat was slowly dying she was asking about in the adoptions page for more rats in her area. It's very sad, and I feel so bad for her poor rat(s) who were also very very young and should not have been bred yet. She got upset that people were getting so mad at her bad choices and the condition of the poor rat and got very defensive and started changing her stories as well. I just hope the other rats end up ok and that she's at least learned a good reason why to not breed and the bad things that could happen.


----------



## Daniel

Only one of my boys is interested in the creepy crawlys. He is very quick to grab crickets and devour them right away, but he fumbled with and end up losing a superworm I fed him (he eventually ate it), so I will probably not try anything other than crickets in the future. Meal worms would probably end up like the superworm did.


----------



## Finnebon

I would really love to try crickets too. I still feel a little guilty thinking about feeding live creatures to another creature though.. I think my rats would LOVE chasing crickets if I ever got them. Maybe I'll try the dried mealworms first and see how that goes.


----------



## monster_paws

Finnebon said:


> I would really love to try crickets too. I still feel a little guilty thinking about feeding live creatures to another creature though.. I think my rats would LOVE chasing crickets if I ever got them. Maybe I'll try the dried mealworms first and see how that goes.


I found that thread just now. 

Anyway, I used to feed my rats crickets, my old boy was really good at catching them and eating them but my girls are terrible at it. I tried again after my boy passed, but the girls kind of just catch a cricket and hold it. And then squeak and drop it. I had to fish out the remaining crickets in the end and I think i'll stick with mealworms now. They go bananas for it.


----------



## Crezzard

Mitsy said:


> Are you on the rat fan club page on Facebook? If you are I think I just seen these pictures on there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I'm on Facebook I posted my pics on there xxxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

Thanks for your support guys it really means a lot. A few of the other guys have inboxed me too to say they agree and are sorry I've been made to feel like I should leave. It's the vet topic! I've been in
Trouble before it's just something I feel extremely strongly for.... Vetinary care for every pet is a necessity it's what they deserve!!!! Oh god lol xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws

^ Yeah I read your post in the Rants and Raves (I think?) section and had no idea what was going on. I completely agree with your sentiments though.


----------



## hrl20100

I know we don't talk much on here at all, but I am glad you have decided to stay  Its horrible when people leave-any forum/website for that matter!
I completely agree with your response on that topic and I don't think there was anything wrong with it. Unfortunatly, some people completly blow things out of proportion and freak out, when all people were trying to do, was to help!

Your rats are beautiful! I love the siamese and the roan one! So pretty!
I have never tried my girls with mealworms... something I will have to do at somepoint!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

The other thread being referenced was closed for discussion as will other threads if it continues to be brought up.Please stay on topic.


----------



## Eden10

The possum guy (sorry for calling him that lol!) is a Roan? Do they have those here in the US? I must have one!


----------



## hrl20100

He looks roan to me. But obviously, he's not my rat xD
If his colour has faded over time, then its roan. If not, I *think* its called silver black. His facial marking is called a blaze 

I have 2 females that have the same colour as him and I class them as roan


----------



## Mitsy

Crezzard said:


> Yeah I'm on Facebook I posted my pics on there xxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Then I seem them there haha I thought I was going crazy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

hrl20100 said:


> He looks roan to me. But obviously, he's not my rat xD
> If his colour has faded over time, then its roan. If not, I *think* its called silver black. His facial marking is called a blaze
> 
> I have 2 females that have the same colour as him and I class them as roan


Hi the possum 'girl' otherwise known as badger is roan. Her colouring has faded over time she used to look just like a badger when she was a baby, but not a cute fat faced possum lol xxx







This is badger as a baby & also baby willow... Aww love baby pics!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleighNicole

Oh my goodness, so cute! When I had my first hamster, a cricket got in his cage. I never saw him run so fast! He darted all around the cage, then stopped with the poor bug in his tiny little paws,, tore the head off and swallowed it, then sucked the inside green stuff from his body through his neck, like a straw. It was the most horrifying thing I had ever seen so up close, lol!


----------



## hrl20100

Awww look how tiny she was!!! *squeals*
She was incredibly dark grey when she was a baby! 

(Sorry, I didn't know she was a she xD)


----------



## Finnebon

Eden10 said:


> The possum guy (sorry for calling him that lol!) is a Roan? Do they have those here in the US? I must have one!


I think in the US they're usually referred to as "Husky" rats since they look similar to Siberian husky dogs when their grow up and fade into that pretty roan color her girl has in the pics. Just be careful where you get one if you see them here, as they're a coloration on the High White gene spectrum and the megacolon risks and all that. They are very pretty babies though! Also, when they're younger they start out almost like a blazed berkshire, almost solid color, and as they get older their color fades, and some people have had their once all black babies fade into all white as they aged. Pretty neat


----------



## Eden10

Oops sorry for calling her a boy! But thanks everyone & she is gorgeous! You have such a good variety of colourings on your ratties


----------

